# Which web store service do you use?



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

I set up a shop with BigCartel. I love the simplicity/elegance of it. However, another thread on LJ has helped convince me to make some modifications that might be difficult with BigCartel.

I do have a significant amount of amateur and professional experience with web design as well as web development, so I'm able to modify the HTML with ease. But, it seems like that's a bit clunky. There are a couple other BigCartel limitations that have me a bit nervous about jumping fully on board with them.

Do any of you use shopify, etc?


----------



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

on second thought, I just noticed some BigCartel customization features I really like. So, I'm still curious to hear which ones you go with and I'll check them out, but it looks like BigCartel will suit me well


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I use 3dcart. Has a lot of bells & whistles for not much money.

I can do a lot of customization with them as well. 
Things that I really like are: Personalization options are handled; automatic follow up emails that can be personalized; can personalize error messages so that reflect how my store is set up; etc.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

HI Keith,

Your site looks great! How difficult was it for you to set up? Did you use their customer service much?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

I haven't used their customer service. It was very easy to set up the basics. BigCartel has some neat/simple themes that work very well. However, I'm a web programmer/designer by hobby and previous profession, so I couldn't help myself and tweak a few things


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I keep putting off trying to make a website and every time I see your posts it reminds me. Think I'm going to try making it through Wix.com since I'm not crazy computer savvy or anything. Of course I did just order 500 business cards for my last show so I'd have to order new ones once I got it up and running.


----------



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd definitely recommend BigCartel even if you're not computer savvy - especially if you're not computer savvy. Try their free plan that allows you to have up to 5 items. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------

